# What are some cute details you've noticed in New Leaf?



## feminist (Mar 6, 2014)

since I've started decorating my basement, I've noticed that the light flickers a bit before it turns on. And, my house is by the sea, and I can hear the waves in my house.
What are some cute details you've noticed?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 6, 2014)

OMG THIS IS CUTE <333 I read about it but haven't actually try =x I have neighbors all around me, will I hear them talking? xDD I noticed flower turn a little shinier after you water them~ not so obvious tho so I only saw it after a long time~


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 6, 2014)

One of my favorites that I found is in the museum, one of the diving creature's descriptions says that it's shy and darts back into it's hole if it senses danger. If you walk too closely to it or too loudly/quickly, it retreats into a hole!

EDIT- pictures of it!: http://stardrop-crossing.tumblr.com/post/63746010838/the-little-details-in-this-game-will-never-not


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 6, 2014)

I like watching the Main Street lights come on at night. Or when Shampoodle opens the barber sign starts spinning.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 6, 2014)

Sometimes when you sit on a chair you make a poot sound

Cyrus as a mini doodle of reese by his work station


----------



## Byngo (Mar 6, 2014)

I love the several nods to past games from nintendo, like Rover when he says something about not having been on a train since 2002. 

Oh, and when Gulliver mentions how he knew Bobbery from Rogueport. WHICH I LOVED BECAUSE PAPER MARIO TTYD WAS MY FAVORITE GAME EVEERRRRRRRR


----------



## krielle (Mar 6, 2014)

I just love when Copper and Booker do their little salute when you leave the police station

it's so adorable <3


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 7, 2014)

I recently noticed the shiny flower thing! I love that tiny detail.
One of the first things I noticed that's kind of like a detail is that Reese and Cyrus have their own colored chairs in Re-Sell. I thought that was super cute!
I also like when villagers shake trees and look disappointed, or when you catch something and they clap! Things that you may not even see, but happen anyways, are so great. I love this game!


----------



## Ras (Mar 7, 2014)

The piranha in the museum follows you around and tries to attack you through the glass.

Labelle has a little Gracie certificate on her wall.


----------



## meo (Mar 7, 2014)

I like my little Tortimer photo behind my Mayor's desk...It's always there...judging me...for not attending every PWP ceremony.

I really wish I had a house by the sea now though.
In my second town it's sorta by the sea, river, and waterfall...I haven't really listened to see if there were wave sounds but now I'm super curious to see if there are.
I like how villagers sometimes don't visit when they're supposed too...makes me feel less bad when I do the same.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 7, 2014)

when your villagers get all worried when you fall into a pitfall seed, oh how thoughtful xD


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

I love when they visit my house and I play instrument, then they clap for me =D It makes me feel happy like a musician xD and maybe this was nothing but I noticed the growth of villager's friendship I don't see it happen myself. Like I reject buying a modern table lamp to Bunnie and she gave it to Molly! Although I don't see them talk, I can kind of feel their friendship were high! Cause Bunnie and Molly often exchange items xD maybe also because they lived next to each other~ and how Saharah after changing my wallpaper, will stand at the left side while I go inside the house to check <3


----------



## mercuryfalling (Mar 7, 2014)

I love that they leave species-appropriate footprints in snow or dirt. The birds will leave three-toed prints, etc.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 7, 2014)

Not sure if this is considered "small" but certain thematic house decor+design! Especially if it alludes to something e.g. Ruby's moon rabbit theme, Quillson being a beach boys duck.


Oh and a really, really cute (and for sure small) one: the bandage accessory reactions. The villagers will ask if you're okay, to take better care of yourself, etc etc...especially crankies asf. They say things like "Does...does it hurt?" and get concerned and it's adorbs.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

Darumy said:


> Not sure if this is considered "small" but certain thematic house decor+design! Especially if it alludes to something e.g. Ruby's moon rabbit theme, Quillson being a beach boys duck.
> 
> 
> Oh and a really, really cute (and for sure small) one: the bandage accessory reactions. The villagers will ask if you're okay, to take better care of yourself, etc etc...especially crankies asf. They say things like "Does...does it hurt?" and get concerned and it's adorbs.



I carry bubble wand and my alt carry a pinwheel. The villager will then say something like "your bubble remind of me when I was just a kid" "Maybe I should get some and play all bubbles I can" and for pinwheel "they make me dizzy just by staring at it" xD although they never comment bout my throwing beans haha~


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 7, 2014)

Cutest thing I've found yet is the *d o u b l e r a i n b o w !*


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 7, 2014)

The villagers being sleepy in their houses before sleepytimes.


Cube stop being so adorable 
so adorableeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## undadac (Mar 7, 2014)

The beetles wrestling on the stump in the museum really got me excited


----------



## heirabbit (Mar 7, 2014)

Sometimes the villagers will stand in front of the noticeboard and read it.
And whenever I try to buy a fish or bug when I'm in a villager's house, they always say they love it too much to sell. So cute!


----------



## Gifti3 (Mar 7, 2014)

When grass starts to get all patchey, it looks like a bunch of stars. I think it's pretty cool lol


----------



## monochrom3 (Mar 7, 2014)

When you throw beans to a character, they will have shocked eyes. Not only the villagers, even our characters did that too(my mayor was thrown beans and she has shocked eyes as she's being thrown beans).


----------



## chronic (Mar 7, 2014)

The monkeys leave actual foot prints in the mud. And hearing the rain when you're inside.


----------



## Summ3rain (Mar 7, 2014)

yes the footprints are very cute..


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 7, 2014)

When you sit on a bench with a villager you have a high friendship level with, they start swaying sometimes xD


----------



## Mao (Mar 7, 2014)

When the villagers read the notice board thing and they tip their head a bit <3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 7, 2014)

Hearing ANYTHING when you're inside, like the rain (which might have been in previous games) or the waves (my house is near the beach and I can always hear the waves in my house).

The random trains going through town.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 7, 2014)

the effects on the clock pwps when a new hour starts.

edit. when it's raining the frogs don't use umbrellas.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 7, 2014)

the sound items make when you drop them on the ground and it's raining
when Brewster gives you coffee with milk and the coffee is light brown
when you move a furniture that has wheels it makes a different sound from other furniture
ores make a different sound when you put them on the ground
the sound of your bare feet sounds different than when youre wearing shoes, and also when it rains and when it _really_ rains
the footprints got me real excited
when villagers ping you to tell you their problems
when it's raining in your town, and you go to the island the rain gradually stops, and vise versa
when you trip, you leave a mark xD
when you're running in one direction and you suddenly turn opposite way, you leave a skid mark xD
phyllis does not applaud you when you pay off your loan..
you run differently when you wear a dress o.o

LASTLY I love the little jingle Isabelle makes when she walks xDD soo cute lol


----------



## feminist (Mar 7, 2014)

ah this is the best thread I've ever made all of these are adorable!


----------



## Akina (Mar 7, 2014)

Your character will wave goodbye at the train station, if you end session <3


----------



## lucindaa (Mar 7, 2014)

I love how when it's raining and you hit a to spin your umbrella, little drops of rain fly off


----------



## feminist (Mar 7, 2014)

Akina said:


> Your character will wave goodbye at the train station, if you end session <3



ah I've noticed this! I thought I was the only one because no one I play new leaf with has told me that they've noticed it


----------



## Splinter (Mar 7, 2014)

You can wake him up straight away with the megaphone.


----------



## Akina (Mar 7, 2014)

feminist said:


> ah I've noticed this! I thought I was the only one because no one I play new leaf with has told me that they've noticed it



That's why I prefer to end session, it's sooooo cute!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 7, 2014)

I love how the pelican on the roof of the mail station spins around n.n to cute ♫

Also the sign that comes off of Kicks makes acreaking sound
I like how villagers copy you (sometimes) when you do a emotion or they act worried when you step into a pitfall xD


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 7, 2014)

I love how sometimes, if i villager witnesses you catching a fish, they applaud you <3


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

and also water sound when you put items on floor during rainy day~


----------



## chronic (Mar 7, 2014)

(not confirmed)


----------



## undadac (Mar 7, 2014)

I like running around in the rain with rain boots on and splashing everywhere


----------



## feminist (Mar 7, 2014)

ah yes all of the rain sound affects are so great!!


----------



## DarkRose407 (Mar 7, 2014)

The indoor lightning effects during a storm are nice.  Same with fireworks


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 7, 2014)

today I was running around my town without shoes lol and I noticed how when I walk on the beaches, I leave a trail of footprints instead of shoe-prints  thought it's pretty neat for the game developers to pay attention to little details like that


----------



## Silverwind (Mar 7, 2014)

I just realized that the grass wear can be made up of different shapes, like circles, triangles, etc..


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh! Another detail I just noticed is when a villager compliments your coffee and tells you it's better than Brewster's, he does the shock emote off-screen! I think that's so cute oh my god.


----------



## Ras (Mar 7, 2014)

When the peppies ask you how they can come down from too much coffee, and you tell them to run until they are tired, so they start doing the worry emotion (sort of looks like running in place) until they fall asleep on their feet.


----------



## Gifti3 (Mar 9, 2014)

When I was running and tripped Francine looked at me with sad eyes. I always thought the villagers didn't care.

I like when you catch a fish or when you play an instrument villagers clap for you.


----------



## ChazSchmidt (Mar 9, 2014)

I like when Timmy or Tommy echo or talk really quiet


----------



## iheartbeau (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the sitting motion my character makes when she sits in front of Katrina (in the tent).

I love dancing with my villagers to the Shrunk Funk Shuffle.


----------



## Syd (Mar 9, 2014)

frogs dont use umbrellas so cute asdfghjkl


----------



## Party Poison (Mar 9, 2014)

I squeel at the sight of my villagers running and leaving little paw prints in the dirt.  Such a cute little detail.  Who am I kidding, I just love seeing villagers run.  Ever since Kabuki ran for the first time my mind has been blown.  

I also thought it was cute how when you clap; instead of Dr.Shrunk clapping with you like others, he'll do the modest emoti.


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 9, 2014)

Once Curt was stalking a bug and when I caught it he made the shock emote at me.


----------



## Gifti3 (Mar 9, 2014)

When you meet a villager that you have in a dream town, they use your name to show that they know you.


----------



## Akina (Mar 9, 2014)

If you trip while holding a ballon, it will flow away.. A bit sad, but also kinda cute and it's a nice detail! You will also spill coffee..


----------



## cIementine (Mar 9, 2014)

Marshal's tail bobs about when he walks. KAWAIII <3


----------



## mrs saturn (Mar 9, 2014)

When Pecan stands on the same tile as some flowers, you can't see her body, she looks like a floating head  oops, maybe that doesn't count as cute... But some of the taller villagers look like they're wearing tutus when they stand in flowers!


----------



## keepitshay (Mar 9, 2014)

I noticed that when you water flowers, they sorta change their appearance like they get a teeny bit brighter? It's a little more noticeable in black roses. I hope someone else sees the difference so I don't feel like an idiot, lol.


----------



## Akina (Mar 9, 2014)

keepitshay said:


> I noticed that when you water flowers, they sorta change their appearance like they get a teeny bit brighter? It's a little more noticeable in black roses. I hope someone else sees the difference so I don't feel like an idiot, lol.
> 
> View attachment 31955



Yay, I'm not the only one seeing this!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Mar 9, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> the sound items make when you drop them on the ground and it's raining
> when Brewster gives you coffee with milk and the coffee is light brown
> when you move a furniture that has wheels it makes a different sound from other furniture
> ores make a different sound when you put them on the ground
> ...


All this! Yes!  The bare foot thing made me really happy, lol. Little details are the best kind.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 9, 2014)

Frog's dont use umbrellas
I noticed this when I got Drift heh


----------



## Beccu (Mar 9, 2014)

when you create a new player and isabelle asks what day your birthday is when you move  in if you put the current day as your birthday she gets really adorable and excited like 'wow moving in on your birthday makes this a double special day!' and i think thats cute, since the games geared towards kids and a lot probably get this game for their birthday i bet it makes them happy ;u; !!


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 9, 2014)

Beccu said:


> when you create a new player and isabelle asks what day your birthday is when you move  in if you put the current day as your birthday she gets really adorable and excited like 'wow moving in on your birthday makes this a double special day!' and i think thats cute, since the games geared towards kids and a lot probably get this game for their birthday i bet it makes them happy ;u; !!



Also, if you put your birthday on the same day as Isabelle's, she will tell you that that day is her birthday too!


----------



## Solar (Mar 9, 2014)

On Main Street the wind thingy on the post office will spin around then stop and start up again and Kicks has a little hanging sign and sometimes it will sway in the breeze and make a gentle screech and I love it so much!


----------



## bun (Mar 9, 2014)

The metal doors clank when they close!!


----------



## Ras (Mar 10, 2014)

Your town tune is quickly played as the door chime.


----------



## Dewy (Mar 10, 2014)

I love how every animal species has different footprints that you can see behind them as they walk.
And if you take off your socks and shoes, you leave little human footprints wherever _you_ walk! So cute :3


----------



## harime (Mar 10, 2014)

When you swim for too long and your mayor sneezes or shivers d:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 10, 2014)

I almost forgot those little birds on main street and HHA and on the bulletin board O: i love trying to catch them lol


----------



## momayo (Mar 10, 2014)

The footprints that they leave in the snow or mud c: They're unique for each species/paw type!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 10, 2014)

Did anyone notice Zen/Fairy tales clock will have bird chirping out when it sound at sharp an hour? I have not see it personally but try standing and wait it do happen! Afterall there is a small door on it xD


----------



## fleurencia (Mar 10, 2014)

I love when the villagers get miffed about something and they make scrunched up faces, push their arms out and stomp around, it is the cutest thing ever! ^-^


----------



## irisubunny (Mar 10, 2014)

as other people said the details to their footprints whenever they walk and stuff like that is so cute hjsjfdj


----------



## estypest (Mar 10, 2014)

From today, when Fauna fell in a pithole she got angry after getting out of it, aaah don't be angry Fauna!


----------



## Ras (Mar 10, 2014)

Lolly fell in one and was sad, so I restarted the day and fell in it for her. If she had just been angry about it, I would have just watched her rage and laughed. 

Antonio thought I talked to him too much the other day, so he said, "Again with the talking! There's no shame in your game! I love it!"


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought It was cute when beau asked me if I was ok and he told me not to keep it bottled up inside. It was the most
random thing he's ever said to me but I thought it was adorable ^^


----------



## feminist (Mar 11, 2014)

awh I just caught up on this thread some of these are seriously cute


----------



## NeapolitanNightmares (Mar 12, 2014)

I love it when your character isn't wearing season appropriate clothes they'll shiver in the winter and sweat and fan themselves off in the summer ^.^ Just reading through this thread, the attention to detail from the developers is craaaaaazy


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

estypest said:


> From today, when Fauna fell in a pithole she got angry after getting out of it, aaah don't be angry Fauna!



wha..what?! normal can get angry? I been trying so hard to make my lazy and normal angry!! xD just want to see their expression xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

When Molly asked me about which type of flower I like because flower can tell my personality. I pick dandelion, because really I love dandelion alot! And she ask if something up with me and if I should find someone to talk about if I have any problem <3 her caring warm my heart xD


----------



## Grunge (Mar 12, 2014)

-if a villager comes to visit and your house has roaches they will leave immediately.
-you can catch bugs in the trees, even the fruit trees, without shaking the trees. so if you need that spider or bag worm, just hit the trees leaves with a net and you may find 1 with shaking the trees leaves at all.
-found this one by accident, but you can hang k.k. slider songs on the walls in your house. im sure everyone knows this one by now but figured id share anyways.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 12, 2014)

I love how Nintendo made alot of detail into friendship. Once Deirdre asked me which place will be great for Her and Octavian to have a holiday(they are sweethearts) and I picked the mountains. She said it would probably be the best place since it is so quiet (if you know what I mean). Also, Octavian askedme to fetch Fang for him. When I did Octavian said to Fang, "Hey Fang,when I leave,can you take care of "shorty" for me when I leave town? He is still young and he does some goofy things here and there." Fang became emotional and said, of course buddy I would take care of "shorty" for you (both of them are enemies and they call me shorty. Octavian made me crei ;-; I also love how villagers have unique conversations with each other which is SO KAWAII DESU


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 12, 2014)

*Cranky wolves are scared of werewolfs. xD*


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

Grunge said:


> -found this one by accident, but you can hang k.k. slider songs on the walls in your house. im sure everyone knows this one by now but figured id share anyways.



wow wow this is new I don't know!! o.o thanks for telling!! O.O another great idea for my room! tysm!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I love how Nintendo made alot of detail into friendship. Once Deirdre asked me which place will be great for Her and Octavian to have a holiday(they are sweethearts) and I picked the mountains. She said it would probably be the best place since it is so quiet (if you know what I mean). Also, Octavian askedme to fetch Fang for him. When I did Octavian said to Fang, "Hey Fang,when I leave,can you take care of "shorty" for me when I leave town? He is still young and he does some goofy things here and there." Fang became emotional and said, of course buddy I would take care of "shorty" for you (both of them are enemies and they call me shorty. Octavian made me crei ;-; I also love how villagers have unique conversations with each other which is SO KAWAII DESU



>.< the last part so touching ;_; and I love how their letter warm me up too~ the random one especially from my beloved lazy~


----------



## Candy83 (Mar 12, 2014)

I love the reaction from villagers when, after requesting fruit, I will give Perfect Fruit.



They are BLOWN AWAY.


----------



## Silverwind (Mar 12, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> Did anyone notice Zen/Fairy tales clock will have bird chirping out when it sound at sharp an hour? I have not see it personally but try standing and wait it do happen! Afterall there is a small door on it xD


Once I was planting trees nearby my zen clock and it happened to be the next hour. Yes, something will pop out of the clock (forgot what it was)! Got me shocked for a second cuz I wasn't expecting that LOL.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Mar 12, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> *Cranky wolves are scared of werewolfs. xD*



Lucky is afraid of Mummies.  

You also make a weird little farting sound when you sit down, but only sometimes.


----------



## Deareux (Mar 12, 2014)

Sometimes villagers will sit on your tree stumps. If they are the lazy type, they might fall asleep there too! Ozzie does this occasionally.

Speaking of Ozzie, he told me the most adorable thing the other day, he said something along the lines of, "I will treasure our memories together in the notebook of my heart."


----------



## cIementine (Mar 12, 2014)

If you run around your town, then quickly jerk around, you make a little puffy cloud from your feet.


----------



## nabooru (Mar 12, 2014)

I like when the villagers are happy at something you've done/another villager has done and they start whistling the town tune. Cute.


----------



## Ras (Mar 12, 2014)

Deareux said:


> Sometimes villagers will sit on your tree stumps. If they are the lazy type, they might fall asleep there too! Ozzie does this occasionally.



They don't have to be lazy.  I've had crankies, snooties and peppies sleep on the stumps.


----------



## Ras (Mar 12, 2014)

The little sound when you jump into the ocean from a cliff or the dock.  "Weeyoo!"  Haha.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 12, 2014)

When flea on villager, their catchphrase will be iiiiiiit-chy xD so cute!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 12, 2014)

when your villagers pop by and catch you by surprise


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 12, 2014)

God this is my favorite thread on TBT, I had to read through every single post and each one made me smile. It really makes you appreciate the work Nintendo put into this one. I'm a personal fan of playing the piano when a villager is over and how they clap for you at how awesome you are. Oh and when you do the twirl star emotion sometimes they'll clap and sometimes they'll do it with you in unison!


----------



## Ras (Mar 13, 2014)

Not really a little detail, but Molly was carrying a flower petal umbrella today and it was very cute.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 13, 2014)

Villagers look around in the museum <3


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 13, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> Villagers look around in the museum <3



They do? I thought they just awkwardly hide there from me xD


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 13, 2014)

If you're good friends with a villager and you sit on a bench with them, they will start swaying back and forth and smile. CUTE


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 13, 2014)

The smoke rings from each building matches the inhabitant more or less.


----------



## Ras (Mar 15, 2014)

No matter how many times, it's pretty cute when they flip into their new clothes.  Even if the clothes look terrible on them.


----------



## mayorvanessa (Mar 15, 2014)

When a villager falls asleep while sitting on a bench or standing up. Haha, so cute! <3


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2014)

If you fall in a pitfall with Isabelle or a villager nearby, they'll do the scared emoticon.


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 15, 2014)

I saw many times of my villagers sat on bench or chair, tree stump, but the first time I saw Roald sitting I noticed his cute little penguin feet swinging front and back~ OMG that's the cutest thing he did ever since the day I got him xD


----------



## cIementine (Mar 15, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I saw many times of my villagers sat on bench or chair, tree stump, but the first time I saw Roald sitting I noticed his cute little penguin feet swinging front and back~ OMG that's the cutest thing he did ever since the day I got him xD



Molly did that to me on a ranch chair in her home, then on her classic sofa and I stared at the screen for like an hour going 'AWWWWWWWWWWWW'


----------



## heirabbit (Mar 15, 2014)

If you are holding a balloon and trip over, the balloon flys away. >.<


----------



## lilyandemrys (Mar 15, 2014)

When there's a storm, you can here rain when you're inside. Also rooms light up, from the lightning.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Mar 15, 2014)

I second the sitting thing and when the deer walk. THE WITTLE TAIL moves lol I died.
it's a nice little touch


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 15, 2014)

heirabbit said:


> If you are holding a balloon and trip over, the balloon flys away. >.<



I am holding my favourite cyan rabbit balloon >< If I ever trip and gone, I will just restart it without saving xD no bad luck day pls pls pls...


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't have balloons because I live in a ghost town. ._.

Anyway, I really like the little tail wags deer and other villagers do. <3


----------



## Gingersnap (Mar 15, 2014)

I love how the outside of villagers houses represents their color scheme, its a nice little detail that goes a long way.


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 15, 2014)

Can't recall anything xD but hearing the sea in your house is pretty cool ~​


----------



## sailormoons (Mar 15, 2014)

oh my gosh this is the cutest thread ever! i love people who appreciate detail^-^

i personally love how when you give dr. shrunk a food item, and you only give him one of that item, (e.g only one orange) then he'll say something like "oh, a <insert food item here>, don't mind if i do!". whereas, if you give him a whole basket...


​


----------



## Akina (Mar 20, 2014)

If you blow into the microphone while holding a bubble wand, you will blow bubbles <3

The same with the tweeter, except you don't get any bubbles.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

^oh that is cute XD never tried tho

idk. really. hm


----------



## Ras (Mar 26, 2014)

When they look up or down at you when you're on a different plane:


----------



## Darumy (Mar 26, 2014)

Ras said:


> When they look up or down at you when you're on a different plane:


fisajijsaija i love your path & that is adorbs.



I really like how you can ``fill in`` the eye of the Dharma doll and how carpets, like Sahara`s desert or industrial flooring make different sounds when you walk on them!


----------



## Ras (Mar 26, 2014)

If you ever want that path, it's here:

http://imgur.com/a/1Y83g


----------



## Darumy (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, thank you so much!


Literally been pining for a dark brick path ;_;


----------



## Blockmayus (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww, reading this thread was probably the cutest way to start this day for me.

-Cranky and Uchi villagers being really nice to you in a kinda reluctant shy way, specialy when Cranky ones get all "I did this nice thing... but dont tell anyone! I have an image to keep!".
-The first time my first Uchi villager gave me medicine it just warmed my heart, probably because she had been really abrasive at first and it was the first moment I realized they really care for you
-Hearing your town tune everywhere in all kinds of ways its a really nice touch


----------



## undadac (Mar 26, 2014)

When u go wake up blathers he blushes which is cute

I've went almost all day without checking a new notice board and the bird changed color it looked orange/red instead of yellow


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 26, 2014)

Isabelle had the bell ringing sound when she walk with me! xD I thought it was my mystery bag at first but it wasn't! ooowww so cute~


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 26, 2014)

Kapp'n has a little group of apples in his boat, like his family gave him a snack lunch. So cute!

I don't know which personalities do this, but Shep will write me random poems in the mail.

I know this is common knowledge, but I love how the little bird over the notice board is replaced with an owl at night. As if the birds considered it so important you read the message, they hired somebody else to stand watch for you.


----------



## undadac (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't seen the owl yet! What color is it? 

Shep seems really cute he's close to being my dreamy...


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 26, 2014)

The owl is white! With little black spots 

And Shep was just a random move-in for me, before I knew anything about dreamies or cycling or anything. He is so dear and kind! A lot of days he'll greet me with, "Any day is a good day if I get to see you, <nickname>!" Everything he does is precious.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Mar 26, 2014)

montymonkey said:


> Ooh! I almost forgot about the trains. I noticed that there's one orange train that comes 21 minutes after every hour (not confirmed)



I'm going to keep my eye out and see if a train passes me at that time


----------



## jolokia (Mar 26, 2014)

Do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle in front of people and they'll join in. Even Digby!


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

Inability to toss letters indoors.


----------



## Raffy (Mar 26, 2014)

i really like how sometimes villagers talk about their hobbies but they get out of hand and they start squirming. its cute


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 26, 2014)

idk if anyone has mentioned this yet, but you can actually hear Isabelle's little bells jingle when she moves. I imagine that would get annoying for her eventually, though.


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 26, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> idk if anyone has mentioned this yet, but you can actually hear Isabelle's little bells jingle when she moves. I imagine that would get annoying for her eventually, though.



Haha, i know, but this was mentioned last page xD Not saying you did anything wrong, just a little fun.


----------



## Ras (Mar 26, 2014)

jolokia said:


> Do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle in front of people and they'll join in. Even Digby!



Even Porter will.  But, not Phyllis.  She's so crabby.  (Kapp'n's mother won't, either, but she's not crabby; maybe it's the arthritis)


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 26, 2014)

I dunno' if this has been said;

but when you're sitting on the bench with a villager and you both turn to each other. It's really adorable.
my thoughts: kisskisskiss


----------



## french toast (Mar 26, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I dunno' if this has been said;
> 
> but when you're sitting on the bench with a villager and you both turn to each other. It's really adorable.
> my thoughts: kisskisskiss


----------



## lazuli (Mar 26, 2014)

*im sure someone has said this but when you wwater flowwers they are shinier. you can see it best wwith red roses (in my opinion)*


----------



## Manah (Mar 26, 2014)

One thing I noticed today is that when you select badges on your town card, they make different sounds depending on their rank. <3


----------



## Ras (Mar 27, 2014)

I like how butterflies and honeybees land on flowers, and take flight again when you approach them.  I really like how the animals will watch the butterflies flitting around.  

And, it's funny to be sitting on a bench when an animal walks by and they keep looking at you as they pass.  I've had them do that when I'm laying paths, and it's like they're thinking, "What is this guy up to anyway?"


----------



## undadac (Mar 30, 2014)

To me when I water the flowers it looks like there contrast is going up... 

It looks like kappn might bring a different lunch everyday I saw apples on this forum but today I saw cherries in his boat


----------



## tealseer (Mar 30, 2014)

Did anyone say this yet??

When you give Uchi villagers furniture or sell them or let them but from you, they start whistling and get so happy ahh!!


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 30, 2014)

tealseer said:


> Did anyone say this yet??
> 
> When you give Uchi villagers furniture or sell them or let them but from you, they start whistling and get so happy ahh!!



I've noticed this too >w< Mira is such a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## tealseer (Mar 30, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> I saw many times of my villagers sat on bench or chair, tree stump, but the first time I saw Roald sitting I noticed his cute little penguin feet swinging front and back~ OMG that's the cutest thing he did ever since the day I got him xD



When Flo sat on a tree stump once her belly was sticking out so much I thought that was sooooo adorable omg


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 30, 2014)

I like watching the Fairy Tale Clock at the turn of the hour. It is really cute to have a little mini-trumpeter come out to chime the new hour.


----------



## tealseer (Mar 30, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I've noticed this too >w< Mira is such a cutie!!!!!!



It's like, they're so happy they got a deal!!! Mira is the cutest <3


----------



## undadac (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh oh oh! I like how the window on your front door will be glowing at night and the color will vary depending on what color lights you have on in your house


----------



## Prisma (Mar 31, 2014)

Tree stumps having special marks in them !


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Mar 31, 2014)

undadac said:


> To me when I water the flowers it looks like there contrast is going up...
> 
> It looks like kappn might bring a different lunch everyday I saw apples on this forum but today I saw cherries in his boat



Oooh! That makes me so happy!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 31, 2014)

If a villager is stud in Leif's little area in the Emporium they will talk about gardening
push them out and they wont


----------



## estypest (Mar 31, 2014)

Only just noticed the little butt-wiggle your character does to get comfortable when getting their fortune read in Katrinas tent aha


----------



## Ras (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think I've seen anything cuter than the two identical villagers making the begging pose when you are choosing who is the fake.


----------



## Ras (Apr 19, 2014)

I knew there were two beetles fighting on a stump in the museum, but today was the first time I've seen one get flipped on its back and start kicking its legs!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 19, 2014)

Walking on the Autumn Floor, makes the sound of leaves!


----------



## jekojiru (Apr 19, 2014)

the little green lady drawing in katie's sketchpad :->


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 19, 2014)

I typically play as my default mayor character (Gena), but I also occasionally play as some of my alternate characters, usually to talk to villagers because it's fun to see villagers gossiping about Gena. The other day, I was playing as one of my alts and went up to Benedict. He then said, "Hey! Isn't Gena's birthday next month? I wonder what I should get her for her birthday. I should start thinking about it," and I legitimately got weepy.


----------



## ninjavenus (Apr 19, 2014)

I like the certain sounds attributed to certain furniture (the clanking echo when you walk on a robo floor, soft thudding on certain carpets, the sound when you sit in a captain's seat/crew member's chair, etc). Subtle touches. 

It's probably been mentioned but I also just adore watching my villager's feet when they dance. Those 'side kicks' looks so cute, haha. 



Ras said:


> I knew there were two beetles fighting on a stump in the museum, but today was the first time I've seen one get flipped on its back and start kicking its legs!



Really? That's so cute!


----------



## Ras (Apr 19, 2014)

Somebody gave me a lovely lamp, and I had it on the floor temporarily.  Whitney barged in for a surprise visit, and her white fur had pink highlights from the lamp.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 19, 2014)

I like when you throw beans at the water it ripples where the beans hit and make the sploop noise >w<


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 19, 2014)

On Isabelle's desk there's a little name card.  If you look really close you can see that it says "Secretary" in really messy handwriting.
It's so cute <3


----------

